# If Cable companies were forced to be honest in their TV Advertisements...



## Digitalpotato (Mar 29, 2013)

...Their commercials would look somewhat like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ilMx7k7mso 

It's too true isn't it?


----------

